# Can i buy a set top box from black market ?



## mrsam1999 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have 3 tvs and only have 1 stb. when analog signal gets stopped, i will be watching only one tv. Now i got the stb my local cablewala provided. when it starts, it shows on the tv screen a certain frequency is being accessed. Now my question is, if i can get hold of some black market stb and put it on my other tvs (the same cable line being splitted with a 1 to 3 line splitter) and set the same frequency, will it work ?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 3, 2012)

mrsam1999 said:


> I have 3 tvs and only have 1 stb. when analog signal gets stopped, i will be watching only one tv. Now i got the stb my local cablewala provided. when it starts, it shows on the tv screen a certain frequency is being accessed. Now my question is, if i can get hold of some black market stb and put it on my other tvs (the same cable line being splitted with a 1 to 3 line splitter) and set the same frequency, will it work ?



Nope, and that's the actual reason why this rule has been implemented.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Nope, and that's the actual reason why this rule has been implemented.



also people paying for one line and connect more TVs to avoid this set top box rule


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

The main reason for the rule that cable wallahs were losing revenue because people were buying splitters and running multiple tvs on a single line. 
Even if u somehow manage to get a STB from somewhere, you won't be able to get the card that identifies each user and STB uniquely..  Without that card you STB is of no use...  That card you can only get from your local cable wallah...


----------



## Nipun (Nov 5, 2012)

amjath said:


> also people paying for one line and connect more TVs to avoid this set top box rule



And that is exactly what I said.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 5, 2012)

^^


----------



## Flake (Nov 5, 2012)

Cable operator in our area is giving Rs. 120 rebate on second connection. We are paying 220 + 100 monthly for two SetTop Boxes.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 5, 2012)

ghost at rest said:


> Cable operator in our area is giving Rs. 120 rebate on second connection. We are paying 220 + 100 monthly for two SetTop Boxes.



Yep, same here. Most cable operators are doing this, including DTHs.


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2012)

If you buy a set top box from black market, you will get a black screen blackmailing "Buy another set top box, else we will broadcast you like 'The Truman Show', with our In-built-micro-web-cam".


----------

